# Domestic Drug Interdiction



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Domestic Drug Interdiction

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours) 
MCTFT Coordinators: Ron Adams (727-865-2641) 

This program provides classroom presentations and scenario-based training in the interception of narcotics. It outlines programs and techniques utilized to assist narcotic officers in developing partnerships with the business community in identifying violators who use legitimate businesses to facilitate narcotic trafficking. The course will outline comprehensive investigative techniques to identify behavior and conduct of the drug violator in various key settings, to include: hotels/motels, airports, commercial bus stations, parcel/package businesses, storage facilities, rental car agencies and train stations. The program also provides instruction in knock and talks, currency seizures, stash houses, and the role of the narcotic canine. Of special interest is a section which discusses the recognition of religious paraphernalia related to drug trafficking and its interdiction, as well as related case law. Off-site practical exercises will be used to reinforce these investigative techniques. In addition, it will provide legal foundation for the techniques, to include constitutional procedure, search and seizure, and Fourth Amendment issues. 

Course Objectives 

Utilize investigative and knock and talk and consensual encounter techniques to initiate investigations. 
Identify the need for interdiction programs and what types would be most appropriate for individual jurisdictions. 
Identify required resources and equipment for a domestic drug interdiction program. 
Utilize business partnerships in drug interdiction programs. 
State the criteria for selecting personnel as well as recognize personnel considerations, including canine selection. 
State the procedures for search and seizure as well as the guidelines of the Fourth Amendment and the legal foundations for such practices. 
Utilize proper legal documentation and other documentation for courtroom testimony. 
Identify the indicators of a stash house as well as utilize community sources in the reporting of possible drug stash houses. 
Recognize religious paraphernalia related to drug trafficking, leading to further investigation. 
Overview of topics 

Consensual Encounter Techniques 
Knock and Talks 
Hotel-Motel Interdiction 
Drug Parcel Interdiction 
Storage Unit Interdiction 
Bus Interdiction 
Airport Interdiction 
Train Interdiction 
Rental Vehicle Interdiction 
Stash House Interdiction 
Drug Trafficking and the Spiritual World 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

6/21/2006 8486 METHUEN, MA CYNTHIA KAHMAN 978-691-2500 
8/2/2006 8487 METHUEN, MA CYNTHIA KAHMAN 978-691-2500


----------

